# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  lỗi về gốc sau khi thay pin APC của máy tiện CNC FANUC

## tieugia

xin chào mọi người. là người mới trong CNC e có câu hỏi mong mọi người trả lời giúp ạ : 

hôm trước e có thay pịn CMOS cho máy tiện CNC. Khi set gốc máy thì e làm như sau : 

1. để máy ở chế độ MDI. Bấm OFFSET - SETTING - Bật PARAMETER WRITE lên 1 để cho phép thay đổi tham số máy
2. vào thông số 1815 : chuyển APC từ 0 lên 1 
3. sau đó e chuyển sang chế độ về gốc ZNR nhưng khi về gốc nghe tiếng cạch giống như quá trục và APZ trong 1815 tự chuyển từ 0 lên 1 

Nhưng khi khởi động lại máy, lúc về gốc thì máy lại không về (0;0) mà là về điểm khác. đèn báo zero thì sáng . chuyển sang chế độ quay tay thì trục di chuyển nhưng đèn báo điểm gốc vẫn sáng ạ 

Mọi người có thể cho biết nguyên nhân và phương hướng khắc phục không ạ

----------


## CNC BINHDUONG

- Bạn thực hiện như vậy cũng được nhưng sao khi trở về gốc rồi bạn không trả APC lại 0 Và khởi động lại máy xem thế nào
nếu khởi động lại máy về gốc đèn báo ok là hoàn thành nếu báo lổi sẽ phải thao tác lại, di chuyển các trục ra vị trí gia công rồi bật lại APC về gốc lại. nhưng khi về gốc tự động không nên cho Máy chạm vào cữ APZ sẽ bật lên 1. khi Apz Lên 1 là vị trí Zero mới ah. nếu bạn vẫn chưa rõ thì dowload quyển FANUC maintenance manual B-64115EN/03 xem trang 568 sẽ rõ. nếu có gì sai sót xin chỉ giáo thêm!

----------

